# End of week 3 looking o Sunday will be the end of week 3 looking good actually cant wait till finished



## Rlinn7777 (Aug 27, 2022)

End of week 3 looking o Sunday will be the end of week 3 looking good actually cant wait till finished so I can start my Euro grow got seeds from all over gonna be extremely hard choices only get to pick 4


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2022)

Looking good girl.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

plants look healthy

it probably smells real good in there


----------

